# Starting a planted shrimp tank



## Mikey2455 (Jul 19, 2012)

hey ive got 3 ten gallon tanks with no leaks just hanging around my garage so i was thinking of turning one into a planted shrimp tank. Ive tried plants here and there with mixed results so im asking you guys out there for help on getting started. Ive heard you need a certain type of substrate for plants/shrimp to keep the ph down. what time of plants should i put in there i was thinking of java moss and amazon swords for one. I have a sponge filter fully cycled in my 90 g cichlid tank. What is Co2 injected system is it expensive? lighting?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Amazon swords tend to get big? How about crypts instead? 
Yes have moss in your tank, your shrimp are more at home in such flora.
I strongly recommend getting substrate that keeps pH down. I have florabase in my tank and I find it hard to keep the pH down below 7.0. My cherries are always much happier when I add a bit of acid buffer to keep the pH down.


----------

